# Garbage, somthing to think about.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals i watched this documentary this evening and wow am i stunned from what i seen and heard. definably try to watch it its worth it. its an eye opener.

http://www.garbagerevolution.com/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Not so eye-opening to me in my opinion! 

What about it???

Even if you know what "OUR" garbage do to the world? What can we do about it???

We know a lot of bad stuff too, we know that using fossil fuel is bad, we know that nuclear waste is bad, we know taking a lot of fish out of the sea is bad, we know a lot of bad things!!!! so what???? 

Are we changing??? YES! BUT! its too slow, its really hopeless....

This is just another attempt of power struggle out of desperation

Will you stop taking a plane to your next vacation destination??? will you stop driving to work??? will you stop using electricity this minute???

The answer is NO!!! no no no no! Everyone is doing it!

Saving the earth, going green is just a step to hinder our apocolypse!

We will keep depriving our resources, we will continue to grow (increase in population), stripping off the land, we are going to war, we are killing each other and an endless list of how nice we treat the earth

It's too late to change our ways to live, its too late to do anything about it, because the earth is changing (global warming and etc) whether you like it or not!

its just a propaganda of how to make money


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't think it's too late yet but i agree it won't change. not unless all the world powers can figure out a way to cut off all the resourses without hurting anyone, and a way to maintain food, heat, tranportation, ect. without polluting in the process. they would also need to devise a plan to clean up some of the mess which is already here. personally, i'm all for going back to a society without cars/electricity. like we had a hundred years ago and before. life would be simpler.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> Not so eye-opening to me in my opinion!
> 
> What about it???
> 
> ...


You should still be responsible with your own carbon footprint and the way you carry yourself, even if you are jaded about the whole thing. Not doing anything about it because of the 'too late' clause is NOT the way to spread your energies to those around you. People have more power than most think.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

You know the Climate wont change now, but if we change now we can stop screwing it up even more.

Lets see what have i done well i have a car battery running lights down stairs connected to solar panels, its a change i don't use the grid for a few lights now which is great. I have a rain barrel outside i use to water my gardens and house plants. well i just saved a few gallons of water from the lake beside me.

And Why would you even think of drinking bottled water, tap is safer scientifically speaking and who knows what metals are in bottled water. and if we Import water from Fiji to here well were overloading our water table and causing droughts there. little things matter its just the case of everyone putting a little bit of effort into it. people are so lazy now days. As for knowing what were doing sure we do but its Greed and money that controls it so as long as fossil fuel companies and retarded politicians exist then they control the governments thoughts on the environment and gas etc. If you think about it in the end you can make change so easy you just gotta do something lol. don't sit and watch TV go and do something different that would save a resource like electricity or water. 

People make it sound hopeless lol its not just don't be lazy.

like why did i post the thread well if everyone in Toronto likes having a minimum of 10 carcinogenic chemicals in there bodies for there life time then tell me how cancer is, though some don't deserve it because they did change well i am sure they look up to all the others around them who didn't do anything about it and smile. it annoys me to know that people say ah whatever i wont be here that long anyways or its to late lets just live our lives. its never to late.

I am sure your looking forward to having a Dump just outside of Toronto or maybe close to where you live. they are not shipping it to Michigan in 2010.

And you say "Will you stop taking a plane to your next vacation destination??? will you stop driving to work??? will you stop using electricity this minute???

The answer is NO!!! no no no no! Everyone is doing it!". Well how about if you change and your neighbor changed then his family and his friends changed, then everyone etc is not doing it. bad way to think. 

Do is clean smart and efficient. in the end its worth it.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> i have a car battery running lights down stairs connected to solar panels, its a change i don't use the grid for a few lights now which is great.


I am curious about this, do you literally just connect the panels to the battery to the lights? No inverters/diodes etc? I ask because I too am looking to get into solar assistance, but its too expensive to actually connect it to the grid. I would like to rig up something myself..


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

NOT TO WORRY for us women will be around long after the men!

because of pollution its only a matter of time !


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

redclove said:


> I am curious about this, do you literally just connect the panels to the battery to the lights? No inverters/diodes etc? I ask because I too am looking to get into solar assistance, but its too expensive to actually connect it to the grid. I would like to rig up something myself..


it is actually really easy. we had 2 small motomaster solar panels sitting around so we attached the + and - of the solar to the + and - of the battery then put a few small leads to LED's we had and bam light lol we eventually attached a switch and fan. we use it as a light on our cricket tank. the fan blows gas out from sitting on the bottom so they don't suffocate. Considering the size of solar i use though i do not need to have a precautionary Solar Regulator.

Also the lights have to be DC like LEDs are im sure u know u cant use AC stuff with DC lol.

another project i was thinking about was making some Night lights in my Aquarium the same way with blue LED's and a few batteries.

All in all you could buy like 8 car batteries and a few large 100 watt solar panels and connect all the batteries in parallel so they charge evenly and run an inverter off of them with a few sockets and hook up a few things. 
you would have to read on the proper safety precautions like a solar regulator for the Solar panels when the solar panels finish charging the batteries.

here is a great example of what you would need to setup a larger solar energy project like what i stated above but you would need to get an larger inverter and regulator. http://blog.outsidesupply.com/solar/solar-projects/small-solar-setup-for-home.html

I could go on with my other ideas lol but i can just go on and on and on..



lol blossom it is a scary thought.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

neat. I might try something like that. You might want to add a diode to stop power leaking back into the panels when they aren't charging. (I think thats right, I could be wrong.)


----------

